# Using herbal tinctures in soap making.



## Escopolamina (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello

So far i've always used essential oils to make soap, but lately i have been wondering if they can be made using herbal tinctures.

Has anyone tryed this?
Does anyone have any idea what is the % of herbal tincture that needs to be used? 

In this case i have a 1:5 herbal tincture.

Thanks!


----------



## maya (Mar 26, 2014)

What would be the purpose? A tincture is herbs macerated in alcohol for a medicinal purpose. Many are used on skin for specific conditions I.E. echinacea for snake bites), perhaps you mean an oil infusion?


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2014)

As I understand it most tinctures are made using alcohol, so if your tincture is alcohol based, the answer is no.   The alcohol in the tincture could cause cold process soap to seize.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/FAQ/CP-Soap-Making.aspx


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 26, 2014)

Tinctures are either alcohol or glycerin based.  You could theoretically use a glycerin tincture, but I don't see why.  Tinctures are internal medicine so it'd basically be the herbal version of aspirin soap.  You'd be better off getting herbs and making infusions.


----------



## Escopolamina (Mar 26, 2014)

Tinctures are plant extracts made by using alcohol and they can be used both internally and externally (its important to note that the tipe of alcohol used changes, acording to the use you want to give it). They can be used to make ointments, salves or balms, that's why i thought it could've also used it for making soap, instead of using essential oils, since they are much more expensive and tinctures can be easily made.


Thanks for the tip about the soap seizing when adding alcohol, i guess glycerin extracts would do the job.


----------



## maya (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, please share with us how it goes! I would love to see your results.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 27, 2014)

What are you trying to achieve with the tincture? If its for scenting the soap, it wont work.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are using tincture to scent the soap it probably won't survive the process.  I would stick to EO's or FO's made for soapmaking.


----------



## Escopolamina (Mar 31, 2014)

Its not my intention to scent the soap using the tinctures, its about using them to transfer the healing properties of the plant to the soap, just like essential oils do, though from my point of view E.O have a much more important use than that of scenting the soap. 
During my free time, besides soap i make ointments, which i mix with different tinctures, thus the ointments acquieres the healing property of the plant from which the tincture was made of.

Im relatively new in the world of soapmaking, so the more experimental sides of it are still unknown to me.


----------

